# A Senior Shoot at White Sands...



## dawssvt (Dec 9, 2009)

A friend of mine was graduating college, so we went out to white sands to take some seniors pictures for her. C&C welcome...

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9. One of her favs. It's a little soft due to the lack of sunlight :huh 





10.





Entire session: Entire Session - Captured Moments - Photography by Dawson - Las Cruces, NM- powered by SmugMug


----------



## Christie Photo (Dec 9, 2009)

Where are you?  What time zone?  Why weren't you sleeping when you posted these?

It's interesting how the dried leaves mimic the color and texture of her hair in the first view.

I suggest when posing a woman as you did in 5 and 8 that you move her feet out from under her and away from her a bit.  It would create a greater diagonal line, adding some more flow.

I like too how the blue in the background repeats the color of her jacket.

Fun series!

-Pete


----------



## dzfoto (Dec 9, 2009)

where is this place?


----------



## Pugs (Dec 9, 2009)

1, 5, and 6 she looks awkard and stiff... like she's not comfortable in front of the camera and can't relax.  9 looks... fake due to the lighting; like she's sitting in front of a backdrop.  

On almost all of them, the color temperature looks very cool... I found myself wishing the sand were white in all of them and that her skin had a more natural, warmer tone to it.  

Number 2 is an absolute winner in my book.  Her expression gives that image so much character.  She's an absolutely LOVELY girl and you capture it perfectly in that pic.  

My nit-picks aside, I like your composition and the poses.  Maybe a wee-bit too much negative space on some of them, but you had a great looking model and captured her beauty well.


----------



## AnotherNewGuy (Dec 9, 2009)

#9 is my favorite as well.  Really cool lighting.


----------



## Sn00bies (Dec 9, 2009)

What is that showing on her rear end on #9, a thong or a tattoo, or neither?  Either way, it was kind of distracting.  I do like the overall picture though, fun idea.  I really like the whole series... thumbs up!  And definitely a good location.  Where are the White Sands again?  I want to say Idaho, but I really don't know.


----------



## Shockey (Dec 11, 2009)

1 is a nice photo other than the skyline running through her head, almost every photo has a skyline running through her head.
Exposure look a bit dark in all these, color does not look quote right. Some color tints going on.
Posing looks kind of stiff.
The flashed photo does not look good.
On the plus side she is a vry pretty girl and I kind of like the mixed outfit in the first ones.
That looks like a really tough place to shoot.


----------



## Nikkor (Dec 11, 2009)

Haha, my boyfriend has to travel out there a lot, now I wish he'd take me with him!! I love those pictures. I'd say she shouldn't do the serious face though. She has an incredible smile. And PLEASE tell her I need those boots! I love the one of her pouring sand out of her boot, awesome! Well done!


----------



## Erik McCormick (Dec 19, 2009)

White Sands is near Alamogordo, New Mexico.  I've shot there once, would love to try again (I'm only a couple hours away)


----------



## bennielou (Dec 22, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## AlexColeman (Dec 22, 2009)

Shes a senior? In High School?

Anyhow, the color temp is the one thing that bugs me.


----------



## noescape (Dec 22, 2009)

Ack! Sand in her boots? What is she, crazy? 

Nice pics!


----------



## gummibear (Dec 22, 2009)

1. to me she looks a little stiff and the pose is a little awkward
2. like the attitude  good shot
3. very pretty and its nice how all the blues blend together
4. looks like her leg is bent backwards, i dunno, awkward pose for me
5. one of my fav's but like pp said that if her legs were angled out a little more it would look better
9. like this one alot too

Great pics, love the series and the location, looks like a nice place


----------



## erzyhazel (Dec 30, 2009)

yeah, number 9 is good... but why not try to explore her beauty blonde hair.. that will be amazing..


----------

